# Jumping Fuel Pump- which relay terminals?



## Lempica (10 mo ago)

I'm having issues starting, on the occasions it does eventually start it runs fine. There is fuel in the system and the gauge is showing some pressure but nothing at the injectors. To test things out I'd like to jump the fuel pump relay, please can someone confirm which terminals I need to connect? My Quattro is a 10v WR, thanks


----------

